# Celebrities on Infidelity



## lisab0105 (Oct 26, 2011)

https://celebrity.yahoo.com/blogs/celeb-news/cameron-diaz-on-infidelity---everyone-will-be-cheated-on-225820463.html?vp=1

Dear Ethan Hawke, 

:banghead::wtf::nono::bsflag::2gunsfiring_v1::tool::gun::rant:

Stop trying to justify your disgusting behavior.


----------



## cantthinkstraight (May 6, 2012)

lisab0105 said:


> https://celebrity.yahoo.com/blogs/celeb-news/cameron-diaz-on-infidelity---everyone-will-be-cheated-on-225820463.html?vp=1
> 
> Dear Ethan Hawke,
> 
> ...


Convenient excuse for someone on the cheating side, isn't it?


----------



## Allen_A (Nov 18, 2013)

The question is :

when do they take the "I don't believe in monogamy" position?

Before they commit to someone?

OR

After the commit to someone, and AFTER they get CAUGHT LYING?

I am not a celebrity news follower, so I don't know if these people lie and get caught doing "what they believe in" or if they warn spouses well in advance.

If they are telling their spouse before commitment that they "dont' believe in monogamy" then due warning's been given. If you put your hand in that fire even AFTER being told you will get burned I can hardly blame the cheater.

The part that bothers me is, monogamous lifestyles DO exist. People Do manage to do this. So this "I don't believe humans are monogamous" is just denial.

If they want to be honest, they can only say "I refuse to BE monogamous...". This nonsense of them claiming "I don't believe in it" just shows how DUMB they are.

Monogamy exists. To say you don't believe in that is like saying you don't believe in breathing.

People do it. Refusing to believe people do it just makes you look really stupid.

The thing is, they are just deflecting.

Rather than these cheating celebrities saying "Yes, I am a liar" they focus on monogamy not being something "they believe."

They skip the step about the dishonesty completely.

How do you get from
_
A I believe and support monogamy _

TO

_A do not believe and support monogamy_

without the intermediary

_I do not believe honesty and integrity in your relationships is paramount
_

No celebrity wants to call themselves a liar. So they simply omit the dishonesty ingredient in infidelity and say they don't believe in monogamy.

My question : OK, you don't believe in monogamy. Do you believe in being honest with the people you are having sex with?

If they are endorsing polygamy that's fine, as long as they endorse honesty along with it.

I don't mind polygamous behavior, I just don't like _fake monogamists_ who, when caught, suddenly out of the blue concoct this "I don't believe in monogamy" story.

Polygamists I can tolerate.
What I can't tolerate is the fake monogamist.


----------



## Dad&Hubby (Aug 14, 2012)

Allen_A said:


> The question is :
> 
> when do they take the "I don't believe in monogamy" position?
> 
> ...


HAHA. Love it.

Yeah, so you have hollywood superstars (which I believe the rate of narcissism is probably around 96.8%...give or take LOL) saying people aren't monogamous.

Yes, some people aren't. And they shouldn't get married.

Easy peasy.

If you don't believe in monogamy, have an open marriage or don't sign up for something based on monogamy. Is that a hard concept?

But the narcissist doesn't understand why they can't have a marriage like everyone else...they deserve a marriage. The circular logic is truly dizzying.


----------



## Allen_A (Nov 18, 2013)

Dad&Hubby said:


> But the narcissist doesn't understand why they can't have a marriage like everyone else...they deserve a marriage. The circular logic is truly dizzying.


The circular logic preserves their image.

Now they just present themselves as someone with a belief.

They are trying to present sexual exclusivity as alomost like a religious decision - catholic or protestant, muslim or jew, etc...

Which is fine...

What pisses me off is you do'nt have fake muslims. If someone says they are muslim, they are.

You don't get people claiming they are christian until you catch them red handed practicing islam.

That's the ridiculous part : the falsehoods.

And NO NEWS ANCHOR is picking UP on this.

The reporters just nod, smile, and report on what these idiots say to them.

They are as bad as the celebrities for being neglectful of the circular logic. One endorses it, the other blindly publicizes it as a life choice. Who is worse?

Life choices are fine.... lying about them until you are caught?

Not fine.

I don't mind polygamists. I used to be one when I was fifteen. lol

What I MIND is the fake monogamists. THEY piss me off.

Are these celebrities fake monogamists?

They seem to all be monogamists until they get caught cheating.. then suddenly this magical life choice overcomes them and "they dont' believe" in mongamy any longer?

How dramatic can you get? Why can't they just act like adults and say "ok, i do believe monogamy can work, I just am not cut out for it."

if you are a polygamist that's fine, I dont care.. just OWN IT up FRONT.


----------



## Allen_A (Nov 18, 2013)

Dad&Hubby said:


> HAHA. Love it.
> 
> Yeah, so you have hollywood superstars (which I believe the rate of narcissism is probably around 96.8%...give or take LOL) saying people aren't monogamous.
> 
> ...


The other thing is, they can't just own their not being cut out for monogamy.

They have to dramatize this into a big social issue and claim NO ONE can be monogamous.

You see. it's not their fault. It's all the betrayed spouse's at fault. Everyone just has their expectations set TOO HIGH.

It's not that the celebrity cant' control THEIR impulses, the problem is that EVERYONE just EXPECTS too MUCH of the HUMAN RACE?

That's their argument. Terribly convenient considering the argument does not show up until after they get caught cheating.

I do'nt buy it.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Ethan is an idiot. I can't understand how any man would leave the sexpot that is Uma Thurman. He cheaetd on her with the nanny.


----------



## soccermom2three (Jan 4, 2013)

I thought I read somewhere that he cheated on Uma because he was jealous of her relationship with Quentin Tarantino, (she was filming Kill Bill at the time), which was totally platonic. Tarantino considers Uma his Muse. Ethan thought she was having an affair so he had one. He's an idiot.


----------



## Squeakr (May 1, 2013)

Allen_A said:


> What pisses me off is you do'nt have fake muslims. If someone says they are muslim, they are.
> 
> You don't get people claiming they are christian until you catch them red handed practicing islam.


Obviously you haven't followed any of President Obama's dealings (I know you are not from the US), but your statements could apply to him or any other politician in the US that has ties to the muslim community and their denials due to the fallout from the overseas developments or their affirmations due to some current movement.


----------



## Allen_A (Nov 18, 2013)

Squeakr said:


> Obviously you haven't followed any of President Obama's dealings (I know you are not from the US), but your statements could apply to him or any other politician in the US that has ties to the muslim community and their denials due to the fallout from the overseas developments or their affirmations due to some current movement.


I am trying to make a point about fake monogamists. I really don't care about Obama or his dealings. If my point got conveyed, that's all that matters.

Fake Monogamists are just sorry ass cowards and liars.


----------



## Allen_A (Nov 18, 2013)

soccermom2three said:


> I thought I read somewhere that he cheated on Uma because he was jealous of her relationship with Quentin Tarantino, (she was filming Kill Bill at the time), which was totally platonic. Tarantino considers Uma his Muse. Ethan thought she was having an affair so he had one. He's an idiot.


Well, I can understand him being bothered by Tarantino's involvement with his wife.

But that does not legitimize Hawke's choice to cheat on Thurman. It just offers a motive.

Murderers have motives. That does not excuse the act of murder.

While Tarantino's involvement with Thurman may be platonic, I can certainly understand Hawke being offended at how much of her TIME Tarantino dominates.

Even if Tarantino was not having sex with Thurman, Hawke can certainly complain that Tarantino uses up all of his wife's time.

Who wants a wife that is platonically working 80 hours a week with another man? I wouldn't.

Hawke's response to cheat, is an illegitimate response. That's a no brainer.

And let's be honest, no one knows what's going on in Tarantino's head... Tarantino may want to screw her blue. And I wouldn't be surprised at all if he did.

Hawke has every right to complain about a man dominating hi wife's time, a man who is single(?) and has the hots for his wife?

You guys wouldn't complain if your wife was working platonically for 80 hours a week with a guy who had the hots for her?

We all know that's an infidelity red light.


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

I don't believe in monogamy, but I do practice it when I choose to be in a relationship with someone who expects it. It's simply a matter of integrity.


----------



## Tall Average Guy (Jul 26, 2011)

Squeakr said:


> Obviously you haven't followed any of President Obama's dealings (I know you are not from the US), but your statements could apply to him or any other politician in the US that has ties to the muslim community and their denials due to the fallout from the overseas developments or their affirmations due to some current movement.


You mean because he is Kenyen born muslim who is working to enact sharia law? Everyone knows that.

As far as the original post, why do folks care what celebrities think? Why are we to assume they know anything more than anyone else? The problem is that they are human beings that have been catered to. This warps a lot of their thinking. I expect it would probably warp a lot of our thinking if we were catered to in this manner as well.


----------



## Csquare (Jan 14, 2014)

People who "don't believe in monogamy." It's funny to watch them squirm when asked, "So does that mean you wouldn't mind if your SO took on another lover." Uh, no. These non-believers suddenly get red in the face when it is them being cheated on.

What most of these folks want is the freedom to be non-monogamous but they fully expect their spouses to be faithful.


----------



## Philat (Sep 12, 2013)

I can subscribe to the proposition that humans are not naturally wired to be monogamous. I can also subscribe to the propositions that humans are not naturally wired to be vegans, to fly, to practice contraception or to be celibate. But you do some things out of conviction and consideration rather than obey all the impulses of our reptilian brain.

Ethan and his like-minded fellow travelers are self-justifying bottom-dwellers.


----------



## Squeakr (May 1, 2013)

Tall Average Guy said:


> You mean because he is Kenyen born muslim who is working to enact sharia law? Everyone knows that.


No I mean because he is muslim when it suits him. I was just showing that like the stars not all following this prescribed ideal, not all muslims follow the same statement that they are ALWAYS muslim once they admit it. He is a perfect example of someone that IS whatever fits his agenda at the time.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Squeakr said:


> Obviously you haven't followed any of President Obama's dealings (I know you are not from the US), but your statements could apply to him or any other politician in the US that has ties to the muslim community and their denials due to the fallout from the overseas developments or their affirmations due to some current movement.


Whoa. How did dthis thread go from celebrities and cheating to Obama, Muslims and politics?


----------



## Squeakr (May 1, 2013)

Jellybeans said:


> Whoa. How did dthis thread go from celebrities and cheating to Obama, Muslims and politics?


It was one of the post comments that stated unlike monogamists that muslims are always muslims when they say they are and never act counter to that belief, so I just offered up a counter against that based upon a high profile person and how muslims can be just like everyone else and their views fit their position/agenda at the time. Sorry if this seems like a threadjack as I wasn't trying to drag politics and religion into this.

I would also like to know why only Ethan Hawk got the negative vibes in this thread, as he wasn't the only one that stated that view, Cameron Diaz and Scarlett Johansen each shared the same views??


----------



## Tall Average Guy (Jul 26, 2011)

Philat said:


> I can subscribe to the proposition that humans are not naturally wired to be monogamous. I can also subscribe to the propositions that humans are not naturally wired to be vegans, to fly, *to practice contraception *or to be celibate. But you do some things out of conviction and consideration rather than obey all the impulses of our reptilian brain.
> 
> Ethan and his like-minded fellow travelers are self-justifying bottom-dwellers.


While I generally agree, I tend to think the first child rewires the part in bold.


----------



## Squeakr (May 1, 2013)

Tall Average Guy said:


> While I generally agree, I tend to think the first child rewires the part in bold.


I know people that it reinforced that view, and others that it changed their position entirely. LOL


----------



## lostmyreligion (Oct 18, 2013)

Jellybeans said:


> Ethan is an idiot. I can't understand how any man would leave the sexpot that is Uma Thurman. He cheaetd on her with the nanny.


This should give you a laugh. Dave Foley (Kid's In The Hall) on marriage and Uma Thurman  

Dave Foley - Relatively Well - Uma Thurman - YouTube


----------



## WhiteRaven (Feb 24, 2014)

lisab0105 said:


> https://celebrity.yahoo.com/blogs/celeb-news/cameron-diaz-on-infidelity---everyone-will-be-cheated-on-225820463.html?vp=1


Does he really believe it or only justifying his behavior?


----------



## Allen_A (Nov 18, 2013)

Squeakr said:


> I would also like to know why only Ethan Hawk got the negative vibes in this thread, as he wasn't the only one that stated that view, Cameron Diaz and Scarlett Johansen each shared the same views??


I think it's because Hawke was caught red-handed with his hand in the proverbial nanny-jar.


----------



## Allen_A (Nov 18, 2013)

lostmyreligion said:


> This should give you a laugh. Dave Foley (Kid's In The Hall) on marriage and Uma Thurman
> 
> Dave Foley - Relatively Well - Uma Thurman - YouTube


Gotta love Uma Thurman. lol


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Squeakr said:


> I would also like to know why only Ethan Hawk got the negative vibes in this thread, as he wasn't the only one that stated that view, Cameron Diaz and Scarlett Johansen each shared the same views??


Ethan Hawke's comment is in the article attached to the original link on this post and I made a comment about what him. Relevant to topic. Unlike religion.


----------



## lostmyreligion (Oct 18, 2013)

First hand story (told to me the night it happened):

During filming (in Canada) of "Snow Falling on Cedars", Ethan Hawke walked in solo with his dog to an upscale bar that a good friend of mine was running and sat down. The waitress, when she came over, politely pointed out that unless it was a service animal (seeing eye dog), his pet would have to remain outside as the bar could be cited under health regulations with penalties up to and including being shut down.

He asked to see the manager. When my friend went over, he looked up at him from his chair and said "I'd like a drink"

My friend responded by very politely reiterating what his waitress had said, again pointing out that this was not bar policy, but a health regulation that could shut them down if they didn't observe it.

Paraphrasing ( it was 15 yrs ago), Hawke said "Do you know who I am?" My friend responded that he did. 

"Then bend the rule and get me a drink"

My friend said he would happily *buy* him whatever he wanted to drink but that the dog could not remain inside the bar.

"If you're kicking my dog out, you're kicking me out and I'll make sure that no one on the set comes to drink here."

My friend, doing the right thing in looking out for his staff and the owner's best interests, stuck to his guns. Hawke (& dog) left. 

He told me later that whatever Hawke may or may not have said or done made absolutely no difference to the bar's sales while the movie was being shot.

I guess some celebs honestly believe they are something truly special and feel that rules (of any kind), while maybe necessary for the plebes, don't apply to them. 

With an ego like that, moronic justification follows easily.


----------



## Allen_A (Nov 18, 2013)

lostmyreligion said:


> With an ego like that, moronic justification follows easily.


I will give him credit for at least standing up for his dog. lol

I really don't like seeing dogs left abandoned outside stores. They have no protection or supervision.

I know more than one person who had their dog injured or harassed because it was left unattended in a public area.

I certainly understand him not wanting to ditch his dog.

But yes, demanding a drink because of who he is isnt' a solution.

If he's so important and wealthy why not pay someone to watch his dog for a few minutes while he's having a drink in the darn bar?

Sheesh.


----------



## Squeakr (May 1, 2013)

Jellybeans said:


> Ethan Hawke's comment is in the article attached to the original link on this post and I made a comment about what him. Relevant to topic. Unlike religion.


Wasn't a comment about your post (sorry you took it that way), but a comment in general about this thread and the Ethan bashing (yes I understand he is suspected of the adultery, although suspicious, never proven), as others made comments within the thread as well (as I stated Cameron Diaz and Scarlett Johansen, and even Heff), was just wondering why the others comments weren't reacted to as much?? I was just retiring to the regularly scheduled program and not singling out your comment.


----------



## lostmyreligion (Oct 18, 2013)

Allen_A said:


> I will give him credit for at least standing up for his dog. lol
> 
> I really don't like seeing dogs left abandoned outside stores. They have no protection or supervision.
> 
> ...


I should have added that the front wall of the bar is all window looking out onto a deck over a lake. He could have easily tied the dog up within sight. For that matter, because the deck was licensed, he could have sat out there and drank with it. 

Even though the rule applied to the entire licensed area, my friend was willing to bend it to that extent.

All of which was pointed out to Hawke. 

He just didn't want to because it was too cold (for him).


----------



## Allen_A (Nov 18, 2013)

lostmyreligion said:


> I should have added that the front wall of the bar is all window looking out onto a deck over a lake. He could have easily tied the dog up within sight. For that matter, because the deck was licensed, he could have sat out there and drank with it.
> 
> Even though the rule applied to the entire licensed area, my friend was willing to bend it to that extent.
> 
> ...


Yup. And maybe I am giving Hawke too much credit. lol

I am assuming his motive was to respect his dog, rather than simply to be arrogant and pushy.

Who knows, Hawke may beat the dog when he gets home.

I would hope not, but I may very well be giving him more credit for protecting an animal than he's due.


----------



## Tall Average Guy (Jul 26, 2011)

lostmyreligion said:


> I guess some celebs honestly believe they are something truly special and feel that rules (of any kind), while maybe necessary for the plebes, don't apply to them.
> 
> With an ego like that, moronic justification follows easily.


Here is where I will defend him a bit. I bet he did not start out with a moronic ego like that. Probably was a pretty normal guy.

But as he became a star, every one did everything for him. He jumped lines at clubs, got the best seats, probably did not have to pay much of the time. I think it is hard to stay normal under those conditions. You do start thinking that you are special and the normal rules don't apply. 

That does not mean I agree with his approach at the bar or with his cheating. But I think society trained him in a sense to be selfish. So I am not surprised when he then acts that way.


----------



## lostmyreligion (Oct 18, 2013)

Tall Average Guy said:


> Here is where I will defend him a bit. I bet he did not start out with a moronic ego like that. Probably was a pretty normal guy.
> 
> But as he became a star, every one did everything for him. He jumped lines at clubs, got the best seats, probably did not have to pay much of the time. I think it is hard to stay normal under those conditions. You do start thinking that you are special and the normal rules don't apply.
> 
> That does not mean I agree with his approach at the bar or with his cheating. But I think society trained him in a sense to be selfish. So I am not surprised when he then acts that way.


Fair enough. 

Could be a function of age as well. It was 15 years ago which would have made him 28 yrs old at the time.

I know that I was an arrogant, unabashed idiot during a good chunk of my twenties. If I had been in his shoes with people around me at that time of my life, constantly affirming my wonderfulness, I can't honestly say that I would have behaved differently. 

The difference is that I had enough people at the time tell me I was being an a$$h0le that it finally sunk in and have been working on becoming a better person since.

Celebs like Hawke are insulated against that type of education. It's could be that he actually believes the crap he's spewing now because nobody important to him has ever had the guts to tell him otherwise.

At this point in his life, you gotta wonder if he'd even listen if someone did.

His stance on monogamy aside, "_Gattaca_" still remains one of my favourite films.


----------

